# waiting times russian pmv



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

Hello all,
Any ideas how long prospective marriage visas from Russia are taking at the moment?
Me and my fiancé have now been waiting 8 months and 20 days and when speaking to the embassy they have no idea how much longer it will take.
is anyone else dealing with Moscow and Russian PMV at the moment? It is getting to the unbelievable stage.
Is it worth asking Immigration in Australia what the hold up is? Embassy in Moscow can't give an answer as to a reason on the delay.. we were told 6-7 months tops when applying..


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Immi in Australia won't be able to help you. It's all up to the individual embassy. Unfortunately waiting times are just skyrocketing everywhere. When I applied in the US, waiting times were 5-6 months... when our visa was finally approved, it had taken about 8 months, with many more people on these boards waiting 9-10 months or even longer. There's really nothing you can do but wait, I'm afraid. All most embassies will say is "your visa is still being processed" or something along those lines. They rarely tell you more than that.


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

Thanks Collegegirl, I HATE the unknown. No rationality or structure to anything. It drives me insane. In your opinion if I am at the almost 9 month mark.. would I be safe to think it should come fairly soon? applied end of August 13. wanted to know if any other people here applied around the same time (via Moscow) and if they are still waiting... Ok, so if I go into Immi Australia with my partner (shes here at the moment visiting) and sit down they cant tell me/her anything?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Nope, they won't be able to tell you a thing. They'll just tell you to contact the embassy.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

And I can't tell you, either, whether you're close or not. I have no way to know.


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> And I can't tell you, either, whether you're close or not. I have no way to know.


it is the most frustrating agitating pain imaginable.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Believe me, I understand. I've been through it myself.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Quite often this time of year they stop processing partner visas as unofficial allocations are being filled. Processing resumes in the new financial year. Not sure if that's the case in Moscow.


----------



## frombelarus (Sep 14, 2013)

CCMS said:


> Quite often this time of year they stop processing partner visas as unofficial allocations are being filled. Processing resumes in the new financial year. Not sure if that's the case in Moscow.


I'm tempted to think it is the case for moscow too. But then again I have no evidence for or against that statement.
BTW we are nearly touching the 7 month mark and unfortunatlely its June too, I hope you are right CCMS


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

mickspawn said:


> Hello all,
> Any ideas how long prospective marriage visas from Russia are taking at the moment?
> Me and my fiancé have now been waiting 8 months and 20 days and when speaking to the embassy they have no idea how much longer it will take.
> is anyone else dealing with Moscow and Russian PMV at the moment? It is getting to the unbelievable stage.
> Is it worth asking Immigration in Australia what the hold up is? Embassy in Moscow can't give an answer as to a reason on the delay.. we were told 6-7 months tops when applying..


Russian timeline: 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgrrNrVkOVvbdEc2NkRKZ3EwS2ZjcGV5RkNvNlpkQVE#gid=0


----------



## random_aussie (May 22, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> And I can't tell you, either, whether you're close or not. I have no way to know.


I assume you get asked this question frequently if you're trying to preempt it. Does that mean you work for Immigration or people think as a moderator you have some inside channel?


----------



## random_aussie (May 22, 2014)

Sydney said:


> Russian timeline


Wow, great link. Who manages this?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes dealing via Russia. Your given time frame seems correct at about 7 months currently starting to say 8, but have heard no visa's issued in June. So maybe you are soon? Remember only 75% are in that time the rest God Knows when. Have you heard from them or Case Officer? at all?


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

random_aussie said:


> Wow, great link. Who manages this?


I have no idea random_aussie. Just found it while I was searching for some kind of info about waiting times.


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

well it has now been 11 months. Called the call center in Europe yesterday and they say there are no problems you just need to wait in the queue. This is getting beyond a joke. Would going to immigration in Sydney do anything? Could it take more than 12 months? They keep saying "we have 12 months blah blah". anyone else got their PMV through yet? Anyone else have updates on a RUSSIAN PMV that is in processing? this is driving me literally INSANE and BROKE travelling around the world all the time. You cant even call case officers and ask wtf is going on anymore.. I need options. waiting is not an option anymore.


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

Sydney said:


> Russian timeline:


I checked this and if going off current processing times, they are a month late with ours...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Going to Sydney immigration will not help they have nothing to do with the process. They will take however long they need. I am unsure if Russia is high risk but high risk countries are 9-12 months currently. Yes it can go over 12 months they need as long as they need and over 12 months is usually waiting for security checks to come back. I know someone waiting 18 months and was quoted 9-12 months and is because of the security check taking ages.

I understand your expense I went through the same thing because he could not get a tourist visa here. Australia to Europe/Africa is not cheap


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

Mish said:


> Going to Sydney immigration will not help they have nothing to do with the process. They will take however long they need. I am unsure if Russia is high risk but high risk countries are 9-12 months currently. Yes it can go over 12 months they need as long as they need and over 12 months is usually waiting for security checks to come back. I know someone waiting 18 months and was quoted 9-12 months and is because of the security check taking ages.
> 
> I understand your expense I went through the same thing because he could not get a tourist visa here. Australia to Europe/Africa is not cheap


Who has something to do with the process? Surely someone in Australia has an idea about something. The embassy in Moscow work for Australia. It is a high risk country. but I know people still getting visas in 9-10 months. How do you know it is security checks? they told you? how can I get reasoning for our delay? And also each country works different, you are not familiar with Moscow process.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

mickspawn said:


> Who has something to do with the process? Surely someone in Australia has an idea about something. The embassy in Moscow work for Australia. It is a high risk country. but I know people still getting visas in 9-10 months. How do you know it is security checks? they told you? how can I get reasoning for our delay? And also each country works different, you are not familiar with Moscow process.


It is all processed overseas and they are the ones handling it and make the decision. DIBP here cannot help. They are still within the processing time. Your only shot is going through your local MP but they may not be able to help.

You ask what the delay is if past 12 months and they will tell you it is security checks. Some people get their visas earlier than others it is just the luck of the draw. Some in the US get their visas in 3 months and others wait 9 or 10 months.

Also ... I understand you are stressed about the process but no need to be rude when I am just trying to help.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

mickspawn said:


> Who has something to do with the process? Surely someone in Australia has an idea about something. The embassy in Moscow work for Australia. It is a high risk country. but I know people still getting visas in 9-10 months. How do you know it is security checks? they told you? how can I get reasoning for our delay? And also each country works different, you are not familiar with Moscow process.


You are right every embassy is different, but they do have one thing in common - the processing time is completely random and unpredictable for all of them.

No one can tell you exactly what's happening behind the scenes. We are all here just mostly guessing and sharing our experiences.

If you look at the Russian timesheet you will see that the waiting time constantly goes up.

It used to be 6-9 months officially and now it's 12 months.
Family Visa Processing Times

Furthermore there is a note which says:

_Note: We aim to process applications within these service standards, however, *actual processing times may vary* depending on a range of factors._

Believe me there is nothing we can do to speed up the process and if you found the way please share it with us all the anxious stressed frustrated currently waiting couples.


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

Sydney said:


> You are right every embassy is different, but they do have one thing in common - the processing time is completely random and unpredictable for all of them.
> 
> No one can tell you exactly what's happening behind the scenes. We are all here just mostly guessing and sharing our experiences.
> 
> ...


Hello,
to the girl above you, sorry I did not intend to be rude at all. Sorry if it came across that way.

In reference to this.. yes it is completely bizarre with no logic or understanding. Which visa are you waiting on? I am going to end up in the looney bin soon. I am going to write to my local member. I am also going to try calling Russia myself instead of her doing it. I am also going to go to an immigration office just to see what happens (she is in Sydney with me). There is no risk what so ever with us.. just a normal young couple the same age. It is unbelievable and frustrating. I wish they could just give a damn reason. See I know people who call up and then they get the visa. others don't wait long.. I don't get what the issue is.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

mickspawn said:


> Hello,
> to the girl above you, sorry I did not intend to be rude at all. Sorry if it came across that way.
> 
> In reference to this.. yes it is completely bizarre with no logic or understanding. Which visa are you waiting on? I am going to end up in the looney bin soon. I am going to write to my local member. I am also going to try calling Russia myself instead of her doing it. I am also going to go to an immigration office just to see what happens (she is in Sydney with me). There is no risk what so ever with us.. just a normal young couple the same age. It is unbelievable and frustrating. I wish they could just give a damn reason. See I know people who call up and then they get the visa. others don't wait long.. I don't get what the issue is.


We have been waiting for 8 months for PMV applied from Cairo embassy which grants tourist visas on very rare occasions. I also have a medical condition not allowing me to travel and I sent an email to our CO explaining the situation with the letter from the surgeon. Here is the response:

_...the surgery you refer to is not life threatening surgery and since the Department receives a large number of requests for applications to be prioritised, it would not be possible or fair to other applicants...
...We thank you for your patience and wish to assure you that every effort is being made to finalise your application as soon as possible.
_
Basically means no prioritising unless you are dying.

Good luck with your visa and please let us know of the outcome of your actions!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Waiting on security checks appears to be rubbish - they say that, as they consider the whole processing thing to be "top Security" that is also rubbish. Very little if any is confidential in most applications, most Case Officers don't know that.

You seem to be a bit longer than most, Can not tell you why but no visas were issued in the PMV from Russia last month other than those already marked as done, Something is happening in the Russian Embassy recently and not sure what, but it is not staff levels, it seems a bit higher than that. They are still issuing this month visa from Russia, so you can only be thankful for that, the possible transfer Embassy is currently 15 months process time from what I hear.

Sorry I know that is no help. But trust me things can get worse.


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

ampk said:


> Waiting on security checks appears to be rubbish - they say that, as they consider the whole processing thing to be "top Security" that is also rubbish. Very little if any is confidential in most applications, most Case Officers don't know that.
> 
> You seem to be a bit longer than most, Can not tell you why but no visas were issued in the PMV from Russia last month other than those already marked as done, Something is happening in the Russian Embassy recently and not sure what, but it is not staff levels, it seems a bit higher than that. They are still issuing this month visa from Russia, so you can only be thankful for that, the possible transfer Embassy is currently 15 months process time from what I hear.
> 
> Sorry I know that is no help. But trust me things can get worse.


I agree with you mate, the security line is a palm off for sure. Do you mean that instead of the normal 12 month embassy process time is up around 15 months? (the possible transfer Embassy is currently 15 months process time from what I hear.) <- I don't quite get this.. I see others getting visas in 8,9,10 months.. I am at 11 months now. it is beyond a joke. do you have any other info?


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

mickspawn said:


> I agree with you mate, the security line is a palm off for sure. Do you mean that instead of the normal 12 month embassy process time is up around 15 months? (the possible transfer Embassy is currently 15 months process time from what I hear.) <- I don't quite get this.. I see others getting visas in 8,9,10 months.. I am at 11 months now. it is beyond a joke. do you have any other info?


Seems like there are few September applicants who are still waiting, so it's closer to 10 months now.


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

Sydney said:


> Seems like there are few September applicants who are still waiting, so it's closer to 10 months now.


hi mate, who are these people? when in September did they apply? what are the embassies telling them? can you give any more information?


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

mickspawn said:


> hi mate, who are these people? when in September did they apply? what are the embassies telling them? can you give any more information?


Sorry, that's the only info I have https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgrrNrVkOVvbdEc2NkRKZ3EwS2ZjcGV5RkNvNlpkQVE#gid=0


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

Sydney said:


> Sorry, that's the only info I have https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgrrNrVkOVvbdEc2NkRKZ3EwS2ZjcGV5RkNvNlpkQVE#gid=0


mate which website is this taken from? anyone else on these forums currently waiting on a PMV out of Moscow? if so when did you apply / get how long etc?


----------



## heff183 (Apr 29, 2014)

I submitted pmv to Moscow on the 6th June 2014. Just had confirmation of recieving documents 2 days after


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

heff183 said:


> I submitted pmv to Moscow on the 6th June 2014. Just had confirmation of recieving documents 2 days after


good luck. ive been waiting more than 11 months.
anyone else?


----------



## heff183 (Apr 29, 2014)

Have you called the embassy to find out?? Have you done all your meds and interviews ??


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

heff183 said:


> Have you called the embassy to find out?? Have you done all your meds and interviews ??


did interview in November 2013. medicals done November 2013


----------



## heff183 (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow that's crazy is it just her or she have dependents also ??


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

heff183 said:


> Wow that's crazy is it just her or she have dependents also ??


yes one dependant. anyone else dealing with Moscow for PMV at the moment?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yep, a few things happening there at the moment I think.
I got 2 replies last night. 1st from the Department of Prime Minister and Cabinet "referring my correspondence to Scott Morrison *for a response*" I got a ref # for this. The second from the Europe Service Centre (they seemed unaware the PM and others were included in what I sent - I reminded them and also attached all these emails to our online application for the Case Officer to be aware.

See what now unfolds.


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

ampk said:


> Yep, a few things happening there at the moment I think.
> I got 2 replies last night. 1st from the Department of Prime Minister and Cabinet "referring my correspondence to Scott Morrison *for a response*" I got a ref # for this. The second from the Europe Service Centre (they seemed unaware the PM and others were included in what I sent - I reminded them and also attached all these emails to our online application for the Case Officer to be aware.
> 
> See what now unfolds.


hi mate, check your private messages. can we talk more? im not following


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

mickspawn said:


> did interview in November 2013. medicals done November 2013


Not sure what's happening with your visa, but based on the document I posted here earlier there are quiet a few November applicants who recently received their visa grants.


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

Sydney said:


> Not sure what's happening with your visa, but based on the document I posted here earlier there are quiet a few November applicants who recently received their visa grants.


I friggen applied in August 2013.


----------



## Sydney (Jan 13, 2014)

mickspawn said:


> I friggen applied in August 2013.


Sorry I know it's not helping 

August 2013 has been granted in March 2014. Not sure maybe the delay is because of your fiancée's dependants...

Anyway you must be very close!


----------



## WaitingVisa (Aug 21, 2014)

*What is going on in Australia Embassy in Moscow?!!?*

Has anyone heard from Australia Embassy in Moscow lately?
Look like they have been so slow!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgrrNrVkOVvbdEc2NkRKZ3EwS2ZjcGV5RkNvNlpkQVE#gid=0

From the above spreadsheet only 2 visas was granted last month! and any visa has been granted this month yet! The September last year was 5 and October was 8. 

And in the Australia Embassy in Moscow said: " due to an increased demand for Partner visa places in 2014, the Australian Embassy in Moscow will be able to finalise most applications in 10 - 14 months. Please apply as early as possible before the time you wish to move to Australia."

It doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

WaitingVisa said:


> Has anyone heard from Australia Embassy in Moscow lately?
> Look like they have been so slow!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AgrrNrVkOVvbdEc2NkRKZ3EwS2ZjcGV5RkNvNlpkQVE#gid=0
> ...


hi mate,
it is all pathetic and heart breaking. I reach 14 months in another 2 weeks. unfortunately no good news here  just severe depression and anxiety. don't know what to tell you but even 10-14 months is questionable.


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

bump. anyone else dealing with the annoyance of trying to get a PMV from Russia?


----------



## WaitingVisa (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi mate, still the same shit as always! My fiance is trying to talk with someone at the Australia Embassy in Moscow without success! I guess the Australia Embassy in Moscow is the worst to deal with! And I am not sure if the affair between Tony Abbott and Putin going to make things worst or not!


----------



## heff183 (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone heard anything since new year ???


----------



## WaitingVisa (Aug 21, 2014)

Nothing!


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

We got our notification a decision was ready on 14 Jan 2015. we went offshore on 5 Feb and PMV issued from Russia on same day (they say go offshore for 5-7 working days). We applied 13 April 2014.


----------



## heff183 (Apr 29, 2014)

We had some good news last week my fiancé is now 3 months pregnant they said for her to go do a hep b test and for her to offshore once this is done they will grant the visa 8 months and no interview so everything has gone smoothly


----------



## WaitingVisa (Aug 21, 2014)

Congratulations for the good news heff83! I hope my fiance get the visa soon as well as we applied around the same time.


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

WaitingVisa said:


> Congratulations for the good news heff83! I hope my fiance get the visa soon as well as we applied around the same time.


Just a quick update, my fiancé got her PMV after 20 months. It is in effect now. No explanation for the huge time frame.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Glad to hear mate, take care and enjoy a bit less stress. Honestly happy for you.


----------



## mickspawn (May 19, 2014)

ampk said:


> Glad to hear mate, take care and enjoy a bit less stress. Honestly happy for you.


thanks bro. keep in touch. looking forward to a quick wedding, then applying for 820/801 so can get them onto medicare. unbelievable heartless bastards they are!


----------



## Michael81 (Aug 20, 2015)

*Offshore Partner Visa*

We are not far off from applying for an Offshore partner Visa, Any 1 had Visas approved recently and how long did it take?


----------

